# country / person / people / adjective / language



## Dymn

Hi,

Do you have separate terms in your language to distinguish the country, person, people, adjective and language? I think English has three cases:

1-2-345 (France, England, the Netherlands)
1. Country: _France_
2. Person: _Frenchman, Frenchwoman_
3. People: _French _("the French are know for...")
4. Adjective: _French _("French wine")
5. Language: _French_

1-23-45 (Turkey, Poland, Denmark)
1. _Turkey_
2. _Turk_
3. _Turks_
4,5. _Turkish
_
1-2345 (Germany, Italy, Greece)
1. _Germany_
2. _German_
3. _Germans_
4,5. _German_

Obviously there are many cases in which countries and languages don't coincide, but let's leave them aside.

*Catalan* (1-2345):

1. _França_
2. _francès, francesa_
3. _francesos_
4. _francès_
5. _francès
_
*Spanish* (1-2345):

1. _Francia_
2. _francés, francesa_
3. _franceses_
4. _francés_
5. _francés
_
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Sardinian works in the same way of Catalan and Spanish

1) Country : _Frantza_
2) Person : _Frantzésu, Frantzésa_
3) People : _Frantzésos_
4) Adjective : _Frantzésu, Frantzésa_
5) Language : _Frantzésu_

while in Italian the person and adjective is always "Francese" for both masculine and feminine

1) _Francia_
2) _Francese_
3) _Francesi_
4) _Francese_
5) _Francese_


----------



## ger4

German

France, French: 1-23-45
1. Country: _Frankreich_
2. Person: _Franzose (m) | Französin (f)_
3. People: _Franzosen (pl) _
4. Adjective: _französisch _
5. Language: _Französisch*_

Turkey, Turk, Turkish: 1-23-45
1. _Türkei_
2. _Türke (m) | Türkin (f)_
3. _Türken (pl)_
4. _türkisch_
5. _Türkisch*_

Germany, German: 1-23-45 
1. _Deutschland_
2. _Deutscher (m) | Deutsche (f)_
3. _Deutsche (pl)_
4. _deutsch_ 
5. _Deutsch*
_
_* _the spelling with a capital letter has been introduced a couple of years ago

--> The norm seems to be 1-23-45 but looking for more examples I'll probably find exceptions (adding them later)


----------



## Nawaq

*French*

1. France
2. français/française (person)
3. les Français/le peuple français (people)
4. (le) vin français, (la) cuisine française (adjective)
5. le français, la langue française (language)


I never know which one I need to capitalize...


----------



## Messquito

English

1-2-345
1. Spain
2. Spaniard
3. Spanish
4. Spanish
5. Spanish


----------



## Villeggiatura

different suffixes for nuance in English:
Asian Asiatic
Italian Italic
German Germanic
Mongol Mongolian

different stems for nuance in English:
Helladic  Hellenic
Slavic  Slavonic


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

1-23-45
1. Country: *«Γαλλία»* [ɣaˈli.a] (fem.) --> _France_
2. Person: *«Γάλλος»* [ˈɣalos] (masc.), *«Γαλλίδα»* [ɣaˈliða] (fem.) --> _(masc.) Frenchman, (fem.) Frenchwoman_
3. People: *«Γάλλοι»* [ˈɣali] (masc. nom. plural) --> _French (people)_
4. Adjective: *«Γαλλικός, - κή, - κό»* [ɣaliˈkos] (masc.), [ɣaliˈci] (fem.), [ɣaliˈko] (neut.)
5. Language: *«Γαλλικά»* [ɣaliˈka] (adv.)

1-23-45
1. Country: *«Ελλάδα»* [eˈlaða] (fem.) or *«Ελλάς»* [eˈlas] (fem.) --> _Greece_
2. Person: *«Έλληνας»* [ˈelinas] (masc.), *«Ελληνίδα»* [eliˈniða] (fem.) --> _(masc.) Greekman, (fem.) Greekwoman_
3. People: *«Έλληνες»* [ˈelines] (masc. nom. plural) --> _Greek (people)_
4. Adjective: *«Ελληνικός»* [eliniˈkos] (masc.), *«Ελληνική»* [eliniˈci] (fem.), *«Ελληνικό»* [eliniˈko] (neut.)
5. Language: *«Ελληνικά»* [eliniˈka] (adv.)

Can't think of any exceptions right now, the pattern stubbornly persists.


----------



## Messquito

In Chinese, it's always 1-2(-)3-4-5, for every country, if it has a corresponding language.

1. Country: mainly there are two possibilities:
(1) Direct transliteration (e.g. Tanzania 坦尚尼亞, Indonesia 印度尼西亞/印尼, Taiwan 台灣) or literal translation (mostly from kanji using countries, e.g. 日本(Japan)、越南(Vietnam), exceptions: 南非 (South Africa))
(2) One or more syllables taken from the translation of the country name, suffixed with 國 (meaning nation), e.g. 泰國(Thailand), 中國(China).
Some are mixed: 阿聯酋＝阿拉伯聯合酋長國(United Arab Emirates)
Some uses both and even mixed, and some are more preferred than others: 英國>英格蘭(England)>大英帝國/大不列顛(Great Britain), 美國>美利堅(America)>美利堅合眾國(The USA), 俄羅斯(Russia)>俄國, 烏克蘭(Ukraine)>烏國 (Most of the countries for which form (2) is preferred are those which are brought up the most, those which are known by most people-->英國(England), 德國(Deutschland), 美國(America), 法國(France))
Some use only (1): 烏拉圭(Uruguay) (烏國 is already taken by Ukraine), 阿根廷(Argentina), 印度(India)
Some use only (2): 中國(China), 泰國(Thailand), 寮國(Laos), for they are "one-syllable".

2. Person: [Country]+人

3. People: [Country]+人(when you refer to the plural for "person"), [Country]+人民/民族(ethnic-wise)

4. Adjective: [Country]+(的)+the noun modified, [Country-often one syllable taken]+式(if we are talking about styles or cuisines)

5. Language:
(1)[Country-Direct Transliteration]+文/語/話 (exception: *日文*/*日語*/日本話/日本語(Japanese))
(2)[Country-suffixed with 國]+國文/國語/話 (exception: 中文/*(中國)國語*/中國話/*華語/漢語*(Chinese))

Examples:

1. 英國
2. 英國人
3. 英國人, 英國人民/英國民族
4. 英國(的)/英式
5. 英語/英文/英國話

1. 泰國
2. 泰國人
3. 泰國人, 泰國人民/泰國民族
4. 泰國(的)/泰式
5. 泰文/泰語/泰國話

1. 西班牙/西國
2. 西班牙人/西國人
3. 西班牙人/西國人, 西班牙人民/西班牙民族/西國人民/西國民族
4. 西班牙(的)/西式(西式 means Western style)/西班牙(式)
5. 西班牙文/西班牙語/西班牙話/西文/西語


----------



## Karton Realista

Polish:
1. Country: Wielka Brytania - Great Britain
2. Person: Brytyjczyk, Anglik (masc.), Brytyjka, Angielka (fem.)
3. People: Brytyjczycy (male-person plural); Brytyjki (non-male-person plural, refers only to British women); Anglicy, Angielki
4. Adjective: brytyjski (male sing.), brytyjska (fem. sing.), brytyjskie (neuter sing.), brytyjscy (male-person plural), brytyjskie (non-male-person plural), angielski, angielska, etc.
5. Language - angielski
You can say 1-23-45.

1. Belgia - Belgium
2. Belg, Belgijka
3. Belgowie, Belgijczycy; Belgijki
4. belgijski, belgijska , etc.
5. flamandzki
So here it's 123-4-5.
My conclusion is that Polish is pretty irregular when it comes to this.


----------



## Gavril

Icelandic generally has a "1, 2-3, 4-5" pattern:

1. _Frakkland _"France"
2. _Frakki_ (masculine noun) "French person"
3. _Frakkar_ (plural of #2) "French people"
4. _franskur_ "French" (adj.)
5. _franska_ "the French language" (feminine noun)

Nouns of the type #2-3 are generally (perhaps always) grammatically masculine, regardless of whether they designate a man, woman, or a group of either.

Usually, the language name (#5) is a feminine substantive adjective based on #4. However, some language names are not based on the name of a country (or at least not on the country-name that Icelandic uses), and in this case they may be of a different gender: for example, _hindí_ "the Hindi language" is a neuter noun, based on the sources I've checked.


----------



## Red Arrow

In Dutch it is always the same pattern. You only need to learn 1 and 2.

1. Italië
2. een Italiaan / een Italiaanse
3. de Italianen
4. Italiaans(e)
5. het Italiaans

1. Duitsland
2. een Duitser / een Duitse
3. de Duitsers
4. Duits(e)
5. het Duits

1. Zweden
2. een Zweed / een Zweedse
3. de Zweden
4. Zweeds(e)
5. het Zweeds

France and England are the only exceptions as far as I know. 3 is now the plural form of a female person instead of a masculine person.

1. Frankrijk
2. een Fransman / een Franse
3. de Fransen
4. Frans(e)
5. het Frans

1. Engeland
2. een Engelsman / een Engelse
3. de Engelsen
4. Engels(e)
5. het Engels


----------



## Määränpää

In Finnish, the name for the language is generally the name of the corresponding country. The name for the people is always the plural of the person so I've omitted it.

1. Country: Ranska (France)
2. Person: ranskalainen (Frenchman, Frenchwoman)
3. Adjective: ranskalainen (French)
4. Language: ranska (French)

For "new" countries, the name for the language can be the name of the main ethnicity (languages that previously existed in bigger multilingual countries).

1. Country: Slovenia
2. Person: slovenialainen (citizenship), sloveeni (ethnicity)
3. Adjective: slovenialainen
4. Language: sloveeni

There are also some rare words for women: eg. ranskatar (Frenchwoman, comically old-fashioned), venakko (Russian woman, pejorative)


----------



## Rani_Author

It's very simple in Indonesian:

The first form:  (1-2345)
- Country: negeri Katalunya (from "Catalonia" in English)
- Person: orang Katalan (from "Catalan" in English)
- People: penduduk Katalan
- Adjective: .... Katalan
- Language: bahasa Katalan

The second form:  (12345)
- Country: negara Indonesia
- Person: orang Indonesia (from "Indonesian" in English)
- People: penduduk Indonesia
- Adjective: .... Indonesia
- Language: bahasa Indonesia

The third form:  (1234-5)
- Country: negara Timor Leste (from "East Timor" in English)
- Person: orang Timor Leste (from "East Timorese" in English)
- People: penduduk Timor Leste
- Adjective: .... Timor Leste
- Language: bahasa Tetun (from "Tetum" in English)

The majority of the translations in Indonesian use the rule of the second one. The first one and the third one are just for some cases.

Some examples use the first rule: Country: Bangladesh - Person and so on: Bengali (from "Bangladeshi-Bengali" in English). Country: Malaysia - Person and so on: Melayu (from "Malay/ Malayan" in English). Country: Azerbaijan - Person and so on: Azeri.

Some examples use the second rule: Italia/ Itali (from "Italy-Italian" in English), Spanyol (from "Spain-Spaniard-Spanish" in English), Turki (from "Turkey-Turkish" in English).

Some examples use the third rule: Country and so on: Pakistan (from "Pakistan-Pakistani" in English) - Language: Urdu. Country and so on: India (from "India-Indian" in English) - Language: Hindi.  Country and so on: Filipina (from "Philippines-Tagalog" in English) - Language: Tagalog.


----------



## ilocas2

In Czech we have different names:

country: *Tibet*

person: *Tibeťan* (male), *Tibeťanka* (female)

people: *Tibeťané* (it's plural of the male person)

adjective: *tibetský*

language: *tibetština*

we have even adverb: *tibetsky*, used for example for the language (f. e. *Mluvím tibetsky.* - I speak Tibetan. (lit. I speak Tibetanly.))


----------



## franknagy

Hungarian
Country:
*ország or *ia (with capitalization),
Person, adjective and language:
* (without capitalization) .


Obvious examples:
Franciaország->francia (F), Oroszország->orosz (RU), Törökország (TR).
Anglia->angol, Etiópia->etióp.

Not obvious but regular:
Németország->német (D), Lengyelország->lengyel (PL), Olaszország->olasz (I). 

Exceptions:
Japán-> japán.


----------



## spindlemoss

Welsh:

1. country: *Ffrainc *[fraiŋk] _France_
2. person: *Ffrancwr *[ˈfraŋkʊr] _Frenchman_, *Ffrances *[ˈfraŋkɛs] _Frenchwoman_
3. people: *Ffrancwyr* [ˈfraŋkwɨ̞r, ˈfraŋkwɪr] _Frenchmen_, _French people_, *Ffrancesau *[ˈfraŋkɛsaɨ, ˈfraŋkɛsai] _Frenchwomen _(not much used)
4. adjective: *Ffrengig* [ˈfrɛŋɪɡ] _French_ _i.e. from/about France_
5. language: *Ffrangeg *[ˈfraŋɛɡ] noun: _French language_, adjective: _French i.e. in/relating to the French language
_
Some countries near to Wales (geographically and culturally) are more irregular, the name of the country differing from the other words.

*Iwerddon* [ɪˈwɛrðɔn] _Ireland_
*Gwyddelod* [gwɪˈðɛlɔd] _Irish people
_
*Lloegr* [ˈɬɔɨgr̩, ˈɬɔigr̩] _England_
*Saeson* [ˈseɨsɔn, ˈseisɔn] _English people
_
*Yr Ariannin* [ərarˈjanɪn] _Argentina_
*Archentwyr* [arˈχɛntwɨ̞r, arˈχɛntwɪr] _Argentinians_

Countries further from Wales tend not to have separate male and female terms for the people, and there rae regular ways of forming the adjective, language etc.

1. country: *Tsieina *[ˈtʃeina] _China_
2. person: *Tsieinead *[tʃeiˈnɛ.ad] _Chinese person (male or female)_
3. people: *Tsieineaid* [tʃeiˈnɛ.aid] _Chinese people_
4. adjective: *Tsieineaidd* [tʃeiˈnɛ.aið] _Chinese_ _i.e. from/about China_
5. language: *Tsieineeg *[tʃeiˈnɛ.ɛg] noun: _Chinese language_, adjective: _Chinese i.e. in/relating to the Chinese language_

Sometimes there's an additional adjective, *Ffrengigaidd *[frɛˈŋɪɡaið], meaning something like _Frenchy, Frenchified_. This isn't much used in the context of _French_, but both *Cymreigaidd *_characteristically or typically Welsh, Welsh-like, Welshy_ and *Seisnigaidd *_Anglicised, Englishy_ _(in a negative way) _are both widely heard.


----------



## Ectab

Arabic:
1-Country: Isbaanyaa -Spain
2-Person: Isbaaniyy(male), Isbaaniyya(t) (female) -spanish
3-People: Al-Isbaan (Even thought not all the countries has people-form, we use instead the plural, ex: Al-yaabaan(Japan)-->Al-yaabaaniyyuun(lit: the Japaneses)
4-Adjective: Isbaaniyy(male), Isbaaniyya(t) (female) -spanish
5-Language: Al-Isbaaniyya(t) (the female adjective\person form because the word for language in Arabic lughah is feminine)


----------



## Awwal12

Russian:
1. Country: Англия (Angliya) - England, Испания (Ispaniya) - Spain, Франция (Frantsiya) - France
2. Person: англичанин (anglichanin) - Englishman, испанец (ispanets) - Spaniard, француз (frantsuz) - Frenchman
англичанка (anglichanka) - English (woman), испанка (ispanka) - Spanish (woman), француженка (frantsuzhenka) - French (woman)
3. People: англичане (anglichane) - English, испанцы (ispantsy) - Spanish, французы (frantsuzy) - French
4. Adjective (masculine singular!): английский (angliyskiy) - English, испанский (ispanskiy) - Spanish, французский (frantsuzskiy) - French.
5. Language: английский (angliyskiy) - English, испанский (ispanskiy) - Spanish, французский (frantsuzskiy) - French.

In several cases the adjective related to the people and the adjective related to the country may be different.
For instance, русский (russkiy) - a Russian (man); related to ethnic Russians vs. российский (rossiyskiy) - related to Russia (Россия, Rossiya).
The same refers to Germans: немецкий (nemetskiy) vs. германский (germanskiy).


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian *

1. Magyarország - Portugália
2. magyar - portugál
3. magyarok - portugálok
4. magyar - portugál
4.1. magyarul - portugálul (*adverb*) Slavic languages distinguish it, too
5. magyar (nyelv) - portugál (nyelv)

As for adverbs, do you know about other languages using an adverbial form? Greek, Arabic?

Hungarian: Beszélsz *arabul*? (Do you speak Arabic?) 
Czech: Mluvíš *arabsky*? (adverb)


----------



## Dymn

ilocas2 said:


> we have even adverb: *tibetsky*, used for example for the language (f. e. *Mluvím tibetsky.* - I speak Tibetan. (lit. I speak Tibetanly.))


Very Esperantoish. I guess this also happens in Polish.


----------



## Encolpius

Diamant7 said:


> Very Esperantoish...



What do you mean by that?


----------



## Dymn

Encolpius said:


> What do you mean by that?


This also happens in Esperanto I think: _mi parolas tibete_ ("I speak Tibetanly").


----------



## Encolpius

Oh, I see. I don't know Esperanto. But it happens in Hungarian, too.


----------



## bibax

Latin:

1-23-45 (Gallia, France)
1. Country: _Gallia_
2. Person: _Gallus, Galla_ (don't confuse it with _gallus_ = cock, rooster; _gallina_ = hen)
3. People: _Galli (plur. of Gallus)_
4. Adjective: _Gallicus, Gallica, Gallicum_
4.1 Adverb: _Gallicē_
5. Language: _lingua Gallica (loquī Gallicē, _or_ linguā Gallicā)_

(for modern France, French, etc. add the prefix Franco-: _Francogallia, Francogallicus,_ etc.)



Encolpius said:


> As for adverbs, do you know about other languages using an adverbial form? Greek, Arabic?


Latin uses adverbial forms, too.

*Loquerisne Latīnē, Graecē, Francogallicē?* Do you speak Latin, Greek, French?


----------



## spindlemoss

I've done Welsh, so I thought I'd add the other Celtic languages too.

*Scottish Gaelic*:

1. country: *An Fhraing*_ France_
2. person: *Frangach *_Frenchman_, *ban-Fhrangach *_Frenchwoman_
3. people: *Frangaich *_Frenchmen_, _French people_ *ban-Fhrangaich *_Frenchwomen_
4. adjective:* Frangach* _French_
5. language: *Frangis* _French_
*
Manx*:

1. country: *Yn Rank*_ France_
2. person: *Frangagh *_Frenchman_, *ben Rangagh*_ Frenchwoman_
3. people: *Frangee *_French people, French people _*ben Rangee*_ Frenchwomen _(Not sure if this last one's valid.)
4. adjective:* Frangagh *_French_
5. language: *Frangish* _French_
*
Irish*:

1. country: *An Fhrainc*_ France_
2. person: *Francach *_Frenchman_, _Frenchwoman_, _French person_
3. people: *Francaigh *_French people_
4. adjective:* Francach* _French_
5. language: *Francis* _French_

*Cornish*: Note the capital latter is the noun, the small letter is the adjective.

1. country: *Frynk *_France_
2. person: *Frynk *_Frenchman_ *Frynkes* _Frenchwoman_
3. people: *Frynkyon* _Frenchmen_, _French people_, *Frynkesow *_Frenchwomen_
4. adjective: *frynkek* _French_
5. language: *Frynkek* _French_
*
Breton*: This is the odd one out here etymology-wise, but cf. English *Gaul*, Greek *Γαλλία*. There's also the more modern *Frañs* and its derivitives.

1. country: *Bro-C'hall*_ France_
2. person: *gall *_Frenchman_ *gallez *_Frenchwoman_
3. people: *galloued* _Frenchmen_, _French people_, *gallezed *_Frenchwomen_
4. adjective: *gallek *_French_
5. language: *galleg *_French_


----------



## Gavril

Armenian generally has the pattern 1, 2-3-4a, 4b, 5:

1) Անգլիա [anglia] ”England”
2) անգլիացի [angliatsi] ”Englishman”
3) անգլիացիներ [angliatsiner] ”English (people)” [plural of #2]
4a) անգլիացի [angliatsi] ”English” (adjective)
4b) անգլիական [angliakan] ”English” (adjective)
5) անգլերեն [angleren] ”English (language)

All but #1 are generally in lowercase, according to the sources I've checked.

The distinction between 4a and 4b is not fully clear to me, but based on the searches I've done, 4a seems to be used with human nouns to indicate nationality (անգլիացի կին [angliatsi kin] ”English woman”), whereas 4b indicates the origin/quality of something (անգլիական ապրանքներ [angliakan aprankhner] “English products”, անգլիական հովվաշուն [angliakan hovvaʃun] ”English shepherd (dog)”). However, there may be some overlap between the two in practice.

Sometimes, there is a distinction between nouns/adjectives of ethnic origin versus those of nationality: cf. հայ [ha͡i] ”(ethnic) Armenian” vs. հայաստանցի [hajastantsi] ”person from Armenia”. There are a few cases where the old ethnic name is also the term for the associated nationality: ռուս [rrus] ”Russian”, հույն [hu͡in] ”Greek”, etc.


----------



## Rallino

*Turkish *
1. Country: _Fransa_
2. Person: _Fransız_
3. People: _Fransızlar_
4. Adjective: _Fransız_
5. Language: _Fransızca_


----------



## jazyk

Portuguese:
 (1-2345):

1. _França_
2. _francês, francesa_
3. _franceses_
4. _francês_
5. _francês_


----------



## Floridsdorfer

*Serbian-Croatian-Bosnian *(1-22-33 or 1-22-11):

*Nemačka / Njemačka *(Germany)
*Nemac / Njemac - Nemica / Njemica* (male / female person)
*Nemci / Njemci* (simply the plural form; if you mean only the women, than it is Nemice / Njemice)
*nemački - nemačka - nemačko* / *njemački - njemačka - njemačko* (adjective)
*nemački / njemački* (language, just like the male adjective)

I've put on purpose a noun with the alternance e/je, which distinguishes the ekavian (from Serbia) from the jekavian (from Croatia, Bosnia, Montenegro and Serbia) variant.
Most of the countries, nationalities and languages are exactly the same between Serbian, Croatian and Bosnian.
There are just a couple of ones which have slightly different names, like for example španski / španjolski (Spanish) or italijanski / talijanski (Italian).

Moreover, the name of the country in this case (Nemačka/Njemačka) coincides with the adjective and the language (nemački/njemački), so it would actually be like 1-22-11. We have more examples like this, in many others the pattern is 1-22-33, though.


----------



## Floridsdorfer

in *Sassarese*, *Gallurese *or *Corsican *you follow the same patterns as in Sardinian, Spanish, Catalan or Portuguese.

The nouns for Spain, for instance, are:

*Ishpagna */ *Ispagna
ishpagnolu */ *ispagnolu *- *ishpagnola */ *ispagnola *(male - female person)
*ishpagnoli */ *ispagnoli *(people)
*ishpagnolu */ *ispagnolu *- *ishpagnola */ *ispagnola *(male - female adjective)
*ishpagnolu */ *ispagnolu *(language, simply the male form of the adjective or noun)


----------



## projectsemitic

In *Amharic
*
I will use France as the example:
1. Country: _ፈረንሳይ färänsay _
2. Person: _ፈረንሳዊ färänsawi _
3. People: _ፈረንሳውያኖች/ፈረንሳዊዮች färänsawïyanoč/färänsawiyoč or ፈረንሳውያን färänsawïyan _
4. Adjective: _ፈረንሳዊ färänsawi_
5. Language: _ፈረንሳይኛ färänsayïña_


----------



## themadprogramer

Well it looks like Rallino nabbed Turkish already but only tackled French, a rather simple example, even though our language has a lot more depth... Here goes:

A GENERAL RULE: In Turkish a nation's name is almost always an approximation of its name in its own language when Turks first historically encountered them (Çin from the Qin Dynasty) or if they hadn't bordered the Turks however they happened to border a nation which bordered the Turks and have somehow been introduced they'll be known by a name based upon what the country in between calls them. (Alman through French allemagne)
20th-21st Century or Former Colonial countries are usually borrowed straight out of English so I won't bother explaining them much.

1. Countries are by far the most irregular, this is due to the fact that most of these are imports just likely their nationalities.
In a nutshell:
Pretty much any country in Europe (except for the Balkans (Hungary included)) : Either the name of the country in it's own language or a French import:
Fransa (France), İtalya (Italy), Rusya (Russia), İspanya (Spain), İsveç (Sweden); İngiltere (England) , Almanya (Germany), İsviçre (Switzerland, not sure from which language but it's not from French)
Asian Countries:
A Plethora of countries take the famous -istan (more so than in English) these names are based on the nationality instead of vice versa:
Özbekistan (Uzbekistan), Türkmenistan (Turkmenistan), Macaristan (Magyar + istan = Hungary), Bulgaristan (Bulgaria), Yunanistan (Ionia(n) + istan = Greece), Hindistan (India, historically may refer to the penincula)
"Newer" Countries: Güney/Kuzey Kore (South/North Korea), Venezuella (Venezuela), Pakistan (Pakistan, this is important because Pak is not considered a nationality :/)

2. There are mainly 3 ways to accomplish this:
a) If you don't know for sure you can usually rely on "-lı/-li", also works wonder on cities and doubles as a possessive in classic poetry.
İtalyalı (Italian), Amerikalı (American), Japonyalı (Japanese), Orlandolu (Orlandonese , someone from Orlando), Danimarkalı (Danimarka+lı)
b) As mentioned previously some nationalities have simply been imported.
Japon (Yes it may be used with or without -lı/-li), İngiliz (English), Amerikan (American, used less often then Amerikalı), Moğol (Mongolian), Çin (Chinese)
c) Indo-Iranian nationalities may optionally an -i(î) (Hindu(û) only refers to Hinduism)
Hindi (Turkey (the food) and Indian nationality), Farsi (Persian ~ Iranian), Azeri (Azerbaijani(an))

3.
Add -lar or -ler to the end of a nationality, not much else here really.
Fransızlar (The French, french (wo)men), Portekizliler (The Portugeuse, Portuguese (wo)men), Pakistanlılar (The Pakistanese, pakistanese people; remember Pakistanlı is the nationality of the country Pakistan, normally we drop the -istan and require no -li)
Append insan to the end of a region and optionally add 'n. It's comparable to 人 from above but gives a slightly different meaning. It's usually used to refer to the citizens of a region.
New York insanı neye uğradığına şaşırdı. (The New Yorker(s) were astounded by what they beheld). Arnavut insanının bir tür samiyeti vardır. (Albanian's have a sort of hospitality)
(Note this is actually a plural word which has gained a singular meaning being used to denote plural people. Fascinating ain't it? )

4.
Same as the nationality. You can use the î structure with any country in this case if you so wish. We also have words like tarzı, usülü (-ese Style, a la) if you happen to need them.
İngliz çayı dedikler [şey] nedir? (What's this [thing] that they call English tea?)
Farsî tarzı sever (he loves Persian style (as in motifs) )
Note: Çinî in modern day usage only refers to Chinaware.

Finally you can use -ca to give sense of likeliness, it's more common to use this with nationality however. 
Çin'de doğup büyümesine rağmen bir çinliye benzemezdi, hâli tavırları gayet de portekizceydi. (Despite being born and raised in China he didn't resemble a chinese(man), his attitude and stature were quite clearly Portugese, note: the letter is not capitalised here but if it were it'd mean the language as demonstrated bellow)

5. Add -ca to the end of the nationality appropriately. (Take vowel harmony and consonant hardening into account) If you want something like "English Language" instead add the word dili or the less common lisanı.
Fransız dili, Fransızcadır. (The french language is french)


To summarize: Nations are either used to build Nationalitees or vice versa. Based on the nationality we then may derive any of the other three.


----------

